# Radio/CD player. Whats the latest thinking ??



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2022)

I want the normal things eg bluetooth, FM/Dab.
Easy to use pre-sets
Looking to pay £300ish.
I called at our local hifi shop but his start at £650 which is more than I am willing to pay.
Any recommendations ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I want the normal things eg bluetooth, FM/Dab.
> Easy to use pre-sets
> Looking to pay £300ish.
> I called at our local hifi shop but his start at £650 which is more than I am willing to pay.
> Any recommendations ?


If your budget can stretch...
I have bought a couple of these sets over the years. The combination gives true hi-fi quality sound at a very good price. There are cheaper options featuring the Denon with cheaper speakers, but the Q Acoustics are worthy of much higher spec feed (I also run a pair off a much more expensive system).
The speakers are not fussy about positioning and work well on bookshelves or stands in free space (just remove the foam bung in the rear port).

"Denon DM41 DAB (Silver) & Q Acoustics Q3020I (Walnut)" https://www.richersounds.com/denon-dm41-dab-silver-q-acoustics-q3020i-walnut.html

Actually...it's a sound bargain....


----------



## cougie uk (25 Mar 2022)

I just use Alexa and ask her to play whatever station.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2022)

@Dave7, not being rude or anything, but if your hearing isn't up to scratch paying a high price won't make the slightest difference. To be honist My HiFi is very nice, but my Sansa MP3 player can do a very good job.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2022)

This has been recommended for years in its many generations, with good reason:

https://www.johnlewis.com/denon-d-m...UAZwzWgGHyn7SChUkmsaArNzEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

How about something like this if not wanting to spend £400 odd on the arguably better Denon?
https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewi...-player-wireless-connectivity/walnut/p3356211


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> This has been recommended for years in its many generations, with good reason:
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/denon-d-m...UAZwzWgGHyn7SChUkmsaArNzEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


That’s what @Fab Foodie posted with cheaper speakers


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> That’s what @Fab Foodie posted with cheaper speakers


Ah yes, I see it now.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2022)

Another vote for Denon. Good stuff. You might be able to get something cheaper so have a listen and decide.


----------



## derrick (25 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I want the normal things eg bluetooth, FM/Dab.
> Easy to use pre-sets
> Looking to pay £300ish.
> I called at our local hifi shop but his start at £650 which is more than I am willing to pay.
> Any recommendations ?


Thought CDs were obsolete. Alexa through a descent amp. all the music you will ever need.
Alexa chats to you as well


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I just use Alexa and ask her to play whatever station.


Don't you need a pay subscription eg Amazon, Apple Music or Spotify to access actual songs or albums though, rather than just radio stations (I stream through freebie YouTube with annoying ads and listen to CDs in car/sometimes at home, never listen to radio, never have)


----------



## derrick (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Don't you need a subscription eg Amazon or Spotify to access actual songs or albums though, rather than just radio stations (I stream through freebie YouTube with annoying ads and listen to CDs in car/sometimes at home, never listen to radio, never have)


Enough free music for most people, make your own playlist.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2022)

derrick said:


> Thought CDs were obsolete. Alexa through a descent amp. all the music you will ever need.
> Alexa chats to you as well


CD sales are increasing, interestingly.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> If your budget can stretch...
> I have bought a couple of these sets over the years. The combination gives true hi-fi quality sound at a very good price. There are cheaper options featuring the Denon with cheaper speakers, but the Q Acoustics are worthy of much higher spec feed (I also run a pair off a much more expensive system).
> The speakers are not fussy about positioning and work well on bookshelves or stands in free space (just remove the foam bung in the rear port).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that but I really want an 'all in one' unit


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> CD sales are increasing, interestingly.


Being outstripped by sales of vinyl, apparently, but a turntable is no good in a car.


----------



## wiggydiggy (25 Mar 2022)

For less than £300 you might be better just in an electronics shop, Currys have several DAB/CD Hi-Fi's for less than that with the features you need. Or try starting with just a google search like "CD DAB Hi-Fi" and finding a model with what you want and explore some prices.

2 I found:
JVC UX-D750 Wireless Traditional Hi-Fi System £169
JVC UX-D327B Wireless Traditional Hi-Fi System £59.99

Neither are sound guru systems but they're not meant to be!

Or do what I did and buy a old second hand system - Cash Converters sold me this for £25 fully working, don't need DAB and I use a Bluetooth adapter (£10ish) if needed. No remote but its sat next to me on the desk so don't need it!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Being outstripped by sales of vinyl, apparently, but a turntable is no good in a car.


But sometimes a car is good on vinyl


View: https://youtu.be/rZZ5x80h3B4


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2022)

An interesting read on UK music consumption by format (83% streaming):

https://www.musicweek.com/labels/re...inues-with-147-billion-streams-in-2021/084901


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> This has been recommended for years in its many generations, with good reason:
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/denon-d-m...UAZwzWgGHyn7SChUkmsaArNzEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Again, thanks but I don't want a system. I want a simple 'all in one'.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> How about something like this if not wanting to spend £400 odd on the arguably better Denon?
> https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewi...-player-wireless-connectivity/walnut/p3356211


Thanks.....I will look into that one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/OXDK3x5lAYI


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Again, thanks but I don't want a system. I want a simple 'all in one'.


I think I misunderstood - to me that was an 'all in one'!

Bust your budget, but it's really good:

https://www.johnlewis.com/ruark-r3-..._-3Am73Kpm8RoXD0qqQaAp0hEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

More trad:

https://www.robertsradio.com/en-gb/..._rgJVzs3gq8G0VBg7BUz0aAhAvEALw_wcB#blutune300


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks for that but I really want an 'all in one' unit


Oh...I see 

















Luddite


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think I misunderstood - to me that was an 'all in one'!
> 
> Bust your budget, but it's really good:
> 
> ...



The Roberts looks nice and they generally sound good enough too.

Will also help the OP to wean himself off of CD's and stream instead.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The Roberts looks nice and they generally sound good enough too.
> 
> Will also help the OP to wean himself off of CD's and stream instead.


I think it's a good and versatile option, and reasonably priced for what it offers


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Mar 2022)

Can I offer an alternative approach after playing around with high end HiFi.

1. Get a Google Nest Mini for £20
2. Get spotify for free
3. Connect thru Google Home App on your phone.
4. Just call out "Hey Google, play music"
5. If you want Bob Marley - just say "Bob Marley"
6. Its bloody clear, you can adjust treble / bass via your phone google app.
7. If want it louder, just say "louder"
8. If all of sudden you forgot the who runs the country, just ask and it will tell you

ps. there is a possibility that you might have to let your partner go in view of the new company.


----------

